# Canon Announces Development of New CMOS Sensor with High Dynamic Range and Ability to Capture Images Under Harsh Conditions



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 21, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, June 20, 2019 – The high demands of complex lighting and harsh environments require sensors capable of delivering high-dynamic range (HDR) and high-image quality in adverse temperature conditions. To answer this application need, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is pleased to announce that its parent company Canon Inc. is pursuing the development of the 3U3MRXSAAC, a 2.8-megapixel, 1/2.32-inch CMOS sensor ideal for HDR imaging.
> 
> “As Canon evolves in the sensor market, we are dedicated to utilizing our expertise to develop products built to meet current growing market trends,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The 3U3MRXSAAC CMOS sensor under development reflects the continuation of our business strategy that leverages the high-quality imaging technology Canon is able to achieve.”
> The 3U3MRXSAAC CMOS sensor being developed will be equipped with an HDR drive function that can achieve a wide range of...



Continue reading...


----------



## Architect1776 (Jun 21, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Now do a FF camera with DR of 35 stops at 78 MP 8k on the FF sensor at 120 p and stills at full RAW resolution at 60 fps if you are so good.


----------



## Randywayne (Jun 21, 2019)

Sounds like a sensor specifically designed for Moon, Mars, and satellite imagery.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 21, 2019)

Hoping someone who actually understands these things will comment. Interesting that with this sensor they mention consumer cameras, while the other announcement clearly indicates it is for technical uses.


----------



## Pape (Jun 22, 2019)

that tiny one could be useful on cameras with hyperdupersuper fast pixel shift.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 22, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Hoping someone who actually understands these things will comment. Interesting that with this sensor they mention consumer cameras, while the other announcement clearly indicates it is for technical uses.



Googling tells me the mentioned MIPI CSI-2 is a standard for host–camera interfaces in the mobile industry specifically. So I presume the intended applications are phone cameras, IoT devices, drone cameras, maybe vehicle sensors etc.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 25, 2019)

Canon meant to say 'High Dynamic Range' is important?! LOL! Why change the tune now after so many years?


----------

